# separate dictation for x-rays



## pochranek (Aug 19, 2013)

I need clarification for Medicare patients.  

I work for an orthopedic practice and one of my doctors told me x-rays need to be included in the original dictation BUT also needs to have a separate dictation/documentation.

I am not aware of a Medicare rule stating this.  I went onto their website but I am not able to find anything to substantiate this.

Does anyone know what the rule is for x-rays?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kagal0816@verizon.net (Aug 19, 2013)

*X-Ray Interpretations*

Hi, you do not indicate which region you are located in, so I have included a link to the AAOS article that specifically addresses this issue.

My FI is Novitas and they do not require a separate report, but a separate identifiable paragraph within the dictation.

http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/feb09/managing1.asp

Hope that this helps!  Karen Gallagher, CPC, COSC


----------

